# Nice Snapper



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

We moved down here 2 1/2years ago, and were finally able to purchase a boat - a '02 17' Cape Horn. This week we had our first trip out in the boat and were thrilled with the capability of this little boat - what a great design. All the hard work is finally starting to pay off. Seeing my wife battle this big old snapper was priceless. We both can't wait to get out and learn more about this great fishery. We fished public numbers on 7/9. Thanks to the forum for all we have learned. Rob


----------



## holdemlittlehook (Oct 23, 2007)

Great catch-----the fish is not bad either!!!


----------



## Max_Power (May 11, 2009)

Nice catch.



The fish look good too.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The smile says it all. Great catch and hope to see many more posts.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't see many of them almost extinct critters:dohoke:doh:letsdrink good catch /great eats!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

Awesome trip man.



On another note, and i don't mean this to be rude, but isn't it time for them to raise the limit when even people that have never fished here before can go out and easily catch their limit. heh


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Those are beautiful fishand that is a great little boat you have. I have a friend who has logged well over two thousand hours on his suzuki on his 17 cape. Did you catch those fish up in the water?


----------



## mayday 57 (Nov 18, 2008)

glad to see you're first trip out was such a sucess, nice catch


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice catch.:clap keep them reports coming.


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Hats off to you... My first Snapper trip a few years ago wasn't as successful as yours. YOu did a great job. That boat is a nice steady boat and should be very economical for several years.

:clap:clap:clap

Great catch.

Chris


----------



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words. see you on the water!


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

looks like a lot of fun - Folks take a lot more boat - a lot farther out - on super secret numbers- just to get a shot at those - good work (if you can call it work!)


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

​


> *vicious circle (7/11/2009)*We moved down here 2 1/2years ago, and were finally able to purchase a boat - a '02 17' Cape Horn. This week we had our first trip out in the boat and were thrilled with the capability of this little boat - what a great design. All the hard work is finally starting to pay off. Seeing my wife battle this big old snapper was priceless. We both can't wait to get out and learn more about this great fishery. We fished public numbers on 7/9. Thanks to the forum for all we have learned. Rob


----------



## PORKCHOP (Jul 16, 2009)

*NICE FISH !! IM HOPING TO CATCH MY FIRST RED SNAPPER NEXT WEEKEND.IVE HEARDALOT OF GREAT THINGS ABOUT THE PEOPLE AND THE FISHING DOWN THERE IN PENSACOLA/DESTIN. IM BOBBY'S NEPHEW (BAM BAM) LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING Y'ALL SOMETIME . *


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Great job !!!! That smile on her face is priceless..


----------

